# Splendor in the grass - 4 gal eheim nano with chilied crays.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I wasn't going to keep this tank, but changed my mind and decided to make it a betta tank. Moved some media from my ebi to cycle it faster.

It's a 4 gallon Eheim Aquastyle tank. It's almost exactly like the Fluval Flora and Ebi, but with a better filter and different light.

*Flora*
Vallisneria (not sure what kind)

*Fauna*
Black Orchid Crowntail
Norman's Lampeye Killifish
Amano Shrimp

*Hardscape*
Lace rock
Manzanita Branch

*Substrate*
ADA Amazonia

------------

Looking to add a mid ground plant of some sort to the right side. Thinking Staurogyne repens, but can't find any at the moment. Also looking for another smaller rock as well. Hopefully Aquariums West will get another batch soon.



















So far everyone is getting along.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

nice and neat setup 
how much is ADA Amazonia and is it good to use? Thanks

the mysterious rock looks like a meteorite, j/k!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks really nice setup for the betta. Kinda the setup I like for my betta's.

Cheers


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely, lovely!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I like it! Nice work


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful. Clean and elegant. And I'm delighted by the choice to use lamp eyes.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Unicorrs said:


> nice and neat setup
> how much is ADA Amazonia and is it good to use? Thanks


I got it at Aquarium's West. I think it was $20 for the smallest bag. I just started using it so I don't have any reports on it yet. I'll keep you updated.



Ursus sapien said:


> beautiful. Clean and elegant. And I'm delighted by the choice to use lamp eyes.


Thanks. Debating whether or not to keep it simple or keep adding to it. Lampeyes are definitely under appreciated.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe the mysterious rock is petrified wood? Although, I have never seen it with holes...so... probably a better guess to say it is actually volcanic rock of some sort...

Any geologists around?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I found out the mystery rock is called * Lace Rock*. I got another piece today and will be adding it to the tank. Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Since the last update I decided to remove my betta from this tank. He is my most docile betta, but even he wasn't playing nice with his fish tank mates. Snapped this photo of him before his big move.










For the most part he was fine, but once in awhile I caught him nipping at the lampeyes. No serious damage was done, but I figured in such a small space it was stressful for the others and safer just to take him out of there. I noticed two small holes in his dorsal fin. I wonder if he was flaring too much?

Oddly enough he had no interest in the amano shrimp. I guess they weren't tempting him enough because they were not swimming in front of him constantly.

------

Today I added another piece of lace rock. Not sure I like it yet. I think one of the rocks needs to smaller or bigger than the other. The shrimp and the new inhabitant below seems to like the nooks and crannies!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Since the betta was removed I moved in a mexican dwarf lobster/crayfish instead. He is very tiny, even smaller than the amanos! He was the last one at the store and was probably picked on a bit by the others because he is missing a few legs on one side of his body. Felt bad for him so he came home with me. He walks a bit funny, but I'm told his legs will regenerate. He is a bit shy, but once in awhile he we come right out to the front and raise his claws at me! I'm liking him so far!










I think he is missing two legs? Not sure how many he is suppose to have!

I'll post photos of his recuperation in this thread.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the tank, Atom. It does look like an Ebi, but at 4 gallons it's about half the size. A very good size for a betta or shrimp.

I agree with you that the two rocks are too similar in size. What would happen if you tipped one over so that it wasn't as tall, and buried it a bit into the soil? That way, it would look smaller or like it was emerging from the soil rather than sitting on it.

A nice tank! 

Do you still have your Ebi going? Are you finding the Aquastyle's filter to be quieter than the one that came with your Ebi? (My Ebi's filter is quiet, but I know that yours was a little louder and that you are sensitive to those things)

I think that a short, broad-leafed red plant might be nice at the bottom right front.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Morainy. I tried your suggestion with the rock. It's not perfect, but a lot better.



















Except now I don't have enough room for the log/branch so it sits a bit awkward on top of and between the two rocks. I'm going to let it sit and think on it.

My ebi is still going. I updating it's thread last week. The aquastyle filter is 5X louder than the fluval one. I think it's running properly, but I guess I don't have another one to compare it to. The fluval one is not as bad in comparison.

Do you have any suggestions for a red plant? My reineckii rosaelia isn't as lush as it once was in my ebi.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as red-leafed plants go, you should probably ask someone like Stuart or Bien Lim. I'm not a plant expert. But -- I do have 2 new red plants in Aquaflora packs, and I haven't planted them yet. You are welcome to have some. Send me a PM and I'll look up what they are.

I noticed that Aquaman has some really nice red plants in his tanks that are easy to look after. I think they'd be perfect for a small tank. The trouble is, I don't know what they're called. They have broad, roundish leaves and one specimen looks nice by itself. They don't have leaves that shoot up rapidly to the top of the plant (I had one of those and after 2 weeks had to give it to someone with a pond... it was a lotus or a lily). They don't grow that high, maybe up to 6 inches. It looks like a lotus to me, but not the tank-swallowing kind. It's not a crypt and I don't think it's echinodorus because the leaves are rounder, wider and redder. You can ask Bill (Aquaman). It's pretty because all the leaves are red, not just some of them.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

By the way, Atom, do you find this filter quieter than the one that was in your Ebi? I want a tank with a silent filter for my dining room and I'm not sure whether to move my Ebi upstairs (but I like it where it is) or get one of the nano Eheims. Whatever goes into this room (where I work) can't hum, buzz, rumble or snarl.

As far as your rocks go, you can try burying the other one, too, or tipping it. But if you just don't like it, why not go buy yourself a smaller one and I can buy this one off of you for my 22 gallon super long.

m



Atom said:


> Thanks Morainy. I tried your suggestion with the rock. It's not perfect, but a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

ADA is good for planted tanks, I've used it in the past. The dwarf crayfish can live in 6-8 ph, so this is a good substrate to use for this purpose.

I had two, which were beaten to death by an angel fish, when I had my community tank up, I'd love to get some more of these guys, they're rather entertaining.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This looks great Atom! Great pix as well! That Betta is gorgeous, I am guessing he came from AW, shame you had to take him out. If you don't mind me asking ...why weren't you going to keep this tank? too small or? Anyway, great job!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> This looks great Atom! Great pix as well! That Betta is gorgeous, I am guessing he came from AW, shame you had to take him out. If you don't mind me asking ...why weren't you going to keep this tank? too small or? Anyway, great job!


Sorry, I completely missed this comment.

Actually this guy was from Attison. I ordered him over a year ago when I was in my Betta craze. He arrived smaller than an 1" but is now fully grown.

Actually I really like this tank. I think it's the perfect sized nano at 4 gallons. I was originally hoping to get an ADA tank, but I am very happy that I kept this. It's now my favorite nano of my 3 that I have (ebi, eheim, spec).


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

LESSON LEARNED: Bettas and dwarf crays are a BIG NO NO!

So my cray died for no reason that I could figure out. I decided to replace him with 2 new crays in this tank and decided I was going to see if my Betta could move back in as well since he did so well with the amanos without any problems.

I'm going to post my conversation with Morainy here because I think it may be helpful to somebody at some point.

I gave the crowntail another shot in the eheim thinking maybe he was over pecking at the crays. The crays have had a few hours to adjust without the betta. Soon as he was back in his old home he went behind the cray and started nipping at it. The cray jumped in terror. Betta pecked again and this time the cray attacked back and took off one of his fin rays and a big tear in his anal fin. Yikes! He (betta) seemed scared this time, but was still watching the crays from a distance. I didn't want to risk injuring the betta anymore and stressing the crays so I decided to leave the crays in the eheim and will be finding another housing unit for the betta. He is recovering from his ordeal(s) in a big tub right now a little worn out looking, but I think he will be fine. Might have to start up my old 3 gallon eclipse tomorrow.

I moved a few cherries into the eheim and my shoal of chilis. It looks fantastic. The colours of the chilis are really popping here! Ever since I moved in some gold white clouds into my ebi a few weeks ago they have hidden themselves away in the plants. The white clouds were way too active for them. They now have nothing to worry about in their own tank!

So I figured the cray looking rather clumsy and colourful was much more tempting to the betta than the plain and fast moving amanos. Lesson learned!

UPDATED PHOTOS:










The vals continue to spread, but also continue to break off and die as well. I've stopped excel because I heard it melts them. I don't know why, but they turn yellow and mushy after awhile. I recently started dosing potassium. I have had to pull out some new shoots and replant them where they were thinning.










The crays and chilis are very entertaining. The cray holds onto his pellet and tears at it. The chilis gather around him and eat all the bits that fly off. It almost looks like he is feeding them!










Love how the red pops against the green. Creepy amano molt dangling from the plants. The buggers creep me out!










Right now there are 2 dwarf crays, 2 amanos, 3 cherry shrimp and about 12 chili rasboras in the tank! It may be a little overstocked in terms of numbers, but the chilis and shrimp don't have a huge bioload...I think.

Oh and the lampeyes started disappearing one by one. I had a very aggressive female and it eventually took them all out while the amanos cleaned up the bodies.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a gorgeous tank! I love the way that the chilis look! Your chilis are so much less shy than mine are. I am going to have to get a bunch more so that they come out and show themselves, like yours do. Mine like to swim at the very top, and are hidden in the floating plants no matter which tank I put them in.

Do you miss having a 'show' fish in that tank? No betta or gourami or any other fish that catches the eye at a distance? I haven't set up my Eheim 6 gallon yet, and my Ebi only has pygmy corydoras in it, which are pretty much invisible at a distance. I can't decide whether to go for a micro community like you have, or a lone display fish. You've got both in different tanks. Which would you recommend?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Morainy. 

There is definitely I difference in behaviour in this tank compared to when they were in my ebi. They are out in the open all the time unless I spook them.

At first I missed the Betta in the tank, but I found that it really limited what else I could put in there like smaller shrimp and the crays. I like the chilis because the shoal all together makes a nice attraction and creates more activity and movement. Everything is so small in the tank it really makes you get up and look into the tank closely instead of viewing it afar and not seeing all the hidden critters. I like the community ecosystem that this tank has going on. 

Both has it pros and cons I guess. One centre piece fish like a colourful bettas definitely is splashier. This tank works because I like to see different creatures interacting opposed to one lonely fish by itself.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

The Chilis are all mellowed out and don't hide at all.









The cray likes to take his attack stance, but the Chilis are much too quick.


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

HAHAHA! Omg cray attack stance, that's so cute!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

What an awesome little setup!
Where did you get the chilis?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

The Chilis and the Crays are from April  I've had these chilis for about 8 months and the crays for 2 weeks.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

GREAT looking tank! The colours of the crays and Chilis works so well!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty inspiring... now you have me thinking about which direction to take for my tank. I only have pygmy cory's in there now that my betta's gone up to the Big Fish Tank In The Sky...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm excited to what you do with your ebi! Hope you find the perfect roommates for your cories.


----------



## Romagjack (Feb 4, 2012)

*Question about Aquastyle aquarium*

Can anyone tell me the minimum height of the LED light above the glass top. I want to put a 6 gallon tank within my roll top desk (under the top) - maximum height is 17". Eheim lists the top of the 6 gallon as 12.6". That leaves only 4.4" for the light fixture - will it fit? The measurement should be the same for all 3 Aquastyles as the light fixture is the same, I believe. Thanks much. I enjoy your tank.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Romagjack, 

The top of my light is exactly 4" from the glass top and the bottom of the light is about 2.25" from the glass. I only have a 4 gallon and the light spread is enough for me.


----------



## Romagjack (Feb 4, 2012)

Atom said:


> Romagjack,
> 
> The top of my light is exactly 4" from the glass top and the bottom of the light is about 2.25" from the glass. I only have a 4 gallon and the light spread is enough for me.


Atom,

Thanks very much for the measurement. I just ordered the 6 gallon and can't wait to set it up. Hope it will look as nice as yours.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Romagjack, thanks. 

At first I wanted to put my eheim in a shelf as well, but decided not to because it was going to be hard to siphon water with my hose. Hopefully yours will be the right fit and the spread will be fine for the 6 gallon. Post pictures of your setup when you get it going.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My son is currently testing this light over one end of a 12 inch high 22 super long and the light is excellent, probably good for about a 12 inch wide circumference. I'm impressed.



Atom said:


> Romagjack,
> 
> The top of my light is exactly 4" from the glass top and the bottom of the light is about 2.25" from the glass. I only have a 4 gallon and the light spread is enough for me.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

April 2012 Update:










The Vals are still going strong. I decided to stop trimming them and now I have some that are almost 24" long. Every time I trimmed one the stem would melt and yellow so I just let them break off naturally.

They have taken over the top now and makes the tank seem dimmer. Added a few Staurogyne repens, but they don't really grow with this low light.

Also added some more cherries and 2 dwarf cories from my ebi and moved the dwarf crayfish out to my ebi tank.

Interesting note, I don't use excel or CO2 in this tank and I have noticed a few more berried females here than my ebi tank. I think the females are dropping their eggs for some reason because I don't see any shrimplets.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty and healthy-looking tank, Atom. My 6 gallon Aquastyle is just home to one betta and I don't run a filter on it, and it's got an Ebi light instead of this LED, so it is not as modern-looking as this setup, but I still enjoy it a lot. 

Those are chili rasboras in there, aren't they? I have some in my Ebi and really like them.


----------



## Romagjack (Feb 4, 2012)

My 6 gallon.

6 Cherry Shrimp
5 Endlers 
3 Otos
2 Nerite Snails
2 Jumping Tetras

No CO2, weekly Flourish dosing. 
Had to cut lighting down from 12 to 8 hours for algae.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Atom said:


> LESSON LEARNED: Bettas and dwarf crays are a BIG NO NO!
> 
> So my cray died for no reason that I could figure out. I decided to replace him with 2 new crays in this tank and decided I was going to see if my Betta could move back in as well since he did so well with the amanos without any problems.
> 
> ...


My kids love the shrimp molts. It appeals to their macabre /ghost imagination.


----------

